# USB Scanner Detected But Not Working

## jnagyjr

So I finally took the plunge and am now running 2.6.4-gentoo-r1 with compiled in USB support for my mouse, keyboard and scanner, only one problem, xsane isn't able to find the scanner. I asked about this on the gentoo-user mailing list but no resolution was reached. 

sane-find-scanner says:

```
joseph-a-nagy-jr root # sane-find-scanner   

  # No SCSI scanners found. If you expected something different, make sure that

  # you have loaded a SCSI driver for your SCSI adapter.

found USB scanner (vendor=0x03f0 [Hewlett-Packard], product=0x0605 [HP ScanJet 2200C], chip=LM9832/3) at libusb:001:007

  # Your USB scanner was (probably) detected. It may or may not be supported by

  # SANE. Try scanimage -L and read the backend's manpage.

  # Scanners connected to the parallel port or other proprietary ports can't be

  # detected by this program.

joseph-a-nagy-jr root #
```

and scanimage -L says:

```
joseph-a-nagy-jr root # scanimage -L

device `plustek:libusb:001:007' is a Hewlett-Packard Scanjet 2200c USB flatbed scanner

joseph-a-nagy-jr root #
```

dmesg says:

```
bus usb: remove device 1-1.4:1.0

DEV: registering device: ID = '1-1.4:1.0'

bus usb: add device 1-1.4:1.0

usbfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed cmd sane-find-scann dev 2 rqt 128 rq 6 len 100 ret -32

usbfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed cmd sane-find-scann dev 2 rqt 128 rq 6 len 100 ret -32

bus usb: remove device 1-1.4:1.0

DEV: registering device: ID = '1-1.4:1.0'

bus usb: add device 1-1.4:1.0

bus usb: remove device 1-1.4:1.0

DEV: registering device: ID = '1-1.4:1.0'

bus usb: add device 1-1.4:1.0
```

lspci says:

```
joseph-a-nagy-jr boot # lspci 

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp. 440LX/EX - 82443LX/EX Host bridge (rev 03)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 440LX/EX - 82443LX/EX AGP bridge (rev 03)

0000:00:07.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corp. 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ISA (rev 01)

0000:00:07.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 IDE (rev 01)

0000:00:07.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 USB (rev 01)

0000:00:07.3 Bridge: Intel Corp. 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ACPI (rev 01)

0000:00:09.0 Ethernet controller: Linksys Network Everywhere Fast Ethernet 10/100 model NC100 (rev 11)

0000:00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Linksys Network Everywhere Fast Ethernet 10/100 model NC100 (rev 11)

0000:00:0b.0 Communication controller: Conexant HCF 56k Data/Fax/Voice Modem (Worldwide) (rev 08)

0000:00:0c.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 07)

0000:00:0c.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Live! MIDI/Game Port (rev 07)

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV250 If [Radeon 9000] (rev 01)

0000:01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV250 [Radeon 9000] (Secondary) (rev 01)

joseph-a-nagy-jr boot #
```

and lsusb says:

```
joseph-a-nagy-jr boot # lsusb

Bus 001 Device 007: ID 03f0:0605 Hewlett-Packard ScanJet 2200c

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 046d:c030 Logitech, Inc. iFeel Mouse

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 046d:c503 Logitech, Inc. Cordless Mouse+Keyboard Receiver

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0409:0058 NEC Corp. USB2.0 Hub Controller

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

joseph-a-nagy-jr boot # 
```

but when I try to start xsane (either by itself or through the GIMP) it says device not found and in the gui program usbview both my scanner and another device are marked red (the other device is a digital voice recorder and it was marked red under the 2.4 kernel too so I know it means detected but non-accessible (or something along those lines)).

Do I now have to use my scanner via the command line? Do I need to recompile libusb and all the other non-kernel usb tools?

UPDATED 2354 CDT: I can run xsane as root and it detects my scanner just fine. Where, what and to what do I chmod?

----------

## Estariel

I have just the same problem!

Please help us...  :Smile: 

----------

## jnagyjr

Like I said in my earlier post, I can rune XSANE as root with no problem. I just need to know what I need to change the permissions on so that I can run as a regular user. My user account IS in the usb group.

----------

## Elm0

Try this:

```

# lsusb

```

Then take the Bus and Device numbers:

```

# cd /proc/bus/usb/<BUS>/

# chgrp users <DEVICE>

# chown <youruser> <DEVICE>

```

Does xsane work now? The above commands should be done as the root user.

----------

## jnagyjr

yes, it does. I will post the answer to the gentoo-user list as a similar problem was reported there.

----------

## Guest

I've installed libusb.  Where do I get the lsusb command?

----------

## jnagyjr

you need to also emerge usbutils, that'll give you lsusb

----------

## Guest

Thank you.  I emerged usbutils.

lsusb returns:

```
cannot open /proc/bus/usb, No such file or directory (2)
```

No surprise as dmesg (usb section) does not return a scanner:

```
usbcore: registered new driver hub

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: Intel Corp. 82801CA/CAM USB (Hub #1)

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 9, io base 00001800

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: Intel Corp. 82801CA/CAM USB (Hub #2)

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 9, io base 00001820

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: Intel Corp. 82801CA/CAM USB (Hub #3)

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 9, io base 00001840

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

sbp2: $Rev: 1205 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using address 2

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.5 (0000 -> 0001)

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[0800460301244e5c]

usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using address 2

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

  Vendor: Sony      Model: MSC-U03           Rev: 1.00

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

MC'97 1 converters and GPIO not ready (0xff00)

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 78708 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

USB Mass Storage device found at 2

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

usbcore: registered new driver usbserial

drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial Driver core v2.0

drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial support registered for Handspring Visor / Palm OS

drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial support registered for Sony Clie 3.5

drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial support registered for Sony Clie 5.0

usbcore: registered new driver visor

drivers/usb/serial/visor.c: USB HandSpring Visor / Palm OS driver v2.1
```

I am surprised that I get no scanner in the dmesg.  Should that not be the starting point?  I have a usb enabled kernel (2.6.6 all usb support in the kernel except scanner support as it's provider by libusb), libusb, usbutils, xsane front and back, and use flags (usb scanner) in my make.conf.

----------

## jnagyjr

Did you install O/UHCI support in your kernel as well?

nevermind, I just saw in your dmesg that you did. So odd.

----------

## polle

this helped for me:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=123018&highlight=polle

----------

## jnagyjr

Thanks polle. That's a great resource for anyone who has scanner problems that can't be solved by doing it the way I did.

----------

## fonzarely

hi all,

i got the same troubles.

i puted "scanimage -L" in /etc/conf.d/local.start

so at each boot, this command is called as root user.

then i can use my scanner as normal user.

this is not perfect, and i wish to find a better solution   :Rolling Eyes: 

this way you dont have to do chmod ....

----------

## cryos

I know you might not be using an Epson scanner, but this site details how to use hotplug to set the correct permissions for your scanner. I think it is a better solution than the others mentioned here, and I have used it quite successfully with my scanner. I am sure it would translate to other devices quite easily too.

http://www.freecolormanagement.com/sane/libusb.html

Hope it helps anyway...

----------

## jnagyjr

I don't see the problem with manually chmod'ing it as that is pretty much what the other methods do anyways.

----------

